# Color changes



## progressivetruth (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a question. When I got my Oreo, he was a all black cockapoo with a red beard and mustatch. Then the started getting little white hairs on his head and back. Then he started having 2 gray spots on each side of his sides. Now when I shaved him down for the summer, he is turning red where he was turning gray. Is this normal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol my inca was jet black when we got her but she is 4 in september and over the years since a puppy more and more white hairs. its normal their is nothing wrong. infact their is a new member on here with a cockapoo who is 15 i think and he was black as a puppy but now gray. 

i will go see if i can find the thread.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=308


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

When we first got Benny he was dark chocolate with a lighter brown patch on his chest. As he got older, the rest of his hair turned the color of the light patch. Now he is a lighter brown with white hairs along his back and on his under-jaw.


----------

